# Quick Milker



## Goatherd (Feb 19, 2013)

http://www.quikmilker.com/ 

Found this on Craigslist.


----------



## julieq (Feb 24, 2013)

I just saw those online today when I was doing a search.  Pretty pricey, but they look like they might work well.  We have a hand pump milker that was much cheaper on Ebay, for use when we're just milking one doe (I have carpal tunnel syndrome).  For more than one doe, we have an old Surge milking machine that works great.


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 24, 2013)

I dunno if I would want to have to clean all that tube network.
But the concept is good


----------



## Dan-Vir (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks like it has a constant pressure on the animal.  Seems it might put to much stress on the tissue without some on / off of that pressure.  With the suction of the milk, you also have the suction of the blood supply in that tissue.  Might work but can't  think it is good for the animal.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 4, 2013)

We use an udderly ez.  Much simpler, easy to clean.

As far as the constant pressure issue, it's been debated on here many times.

I think it depends on how intensely you are milking.


----------



## nelson castro (Apr 15, 2013)

> I dunno if I would want to have to clean all that tube network. But the concept is good


I could not agree more..


----------



## goattender (Jun 8, 2013)

This milker is very slow. It takes approximately twice as long to milk with this as it does by hand and it only draws off about half the milk so that you end up having to finish up by hand anyway. Also, the company will not refund your money if you are not satisfied. Ask me how I know. They originally had it listed on Craigslist with a money back guarantee but they have since removed that line and when I tried to get a refund their response was "LOL". Knowing that I wouldn't do business with this company even if the product was worth it.


----------



## Stacykins (Jun 15, 2013)

I just got one. I like hand milking, but my father has a hard time with it. So it is mostly for his use if I cannot milk the girls (work). It works, but I am not thrilled with it. *It is very slow*. I can get almost all the milk off an udder with it (without oversuctioning), except for the last weak squirts. BUT I have to do it ONE TEAT AT A TIME. Yep! I cannot, for the life of me, get it to stay stuck on if I do both teats at the same time. Not because she tries to kick them off, but just how the tubing is, very stiff. Trying to do two at a time seems to angle the teat cups a bit, and that breaks suction. It cleans up quite easily, despite the tubing. 

And the cost is *quite high* for the materials that the milker is made of. The jars are mason jars. The tubing is normal tubing. The teat cups are SYRINGES with a brass fitting in the end to widen the end. I could easily make a set of replacement teat cups and tubing with no issues. The foot pump is great quality, very sturdy, at least. But worth $300? Yea no. 

The customer service I experienced though is quite good. You see, despite ordering a small set of teat cups, I was sent cow sized cups by mistake. A few quick emails, and replacements were on the way. Communication was very good, prompt, and courteous. I boxed up the huge ones when I got my replacements (in the same box) and sent them on their way.


----------



## danielburns271 (Jun 24, 2013)

> Pretty pricey, but they look like they might work well.


Indeed, might search for a lesser cost.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 25, 2013)

I can tell you from experience, if you want a small suction milker, the Udderly EZ works very well.  It is not slow.  I've seen this one, the Henry milker, the udderly ez is best.

There is a video online of a lady milking a goat, who I swear has teats everywhere.  Got to have 4 

And she either has the nicest milking parlor you have ever seen, or she is milking that goat in her living room.  I think she is milking the goat in her living room


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 25, 2013)

LOL, I agree!   Lady is milking in her house.


----------



## J+R Ranch (Aug 30, 2013)

Can't wait to sue my Udderly Ez!  Thanks for referring me, OFA!!


----------



## Time Being Farm (Mar 5, 2016)

I have a Quik Milker - here is my experience with this company: Cindy was at first, very helpful. Met me near the freeway to get me the milker. Then when the teat cups were the wrong size, let me drive to her home to pick up new ones. So a total of about 6 hours driving for me, but we really needed the milker. Or so I thought. Anyway, the first motor didn't work, so then we had to wait for a new one to be shipped. Which I had to remind her to do, three days after originally telling her the motor wasn't working. That motor finally arrived, we tried it all out, new teat cups, new motor. It doesn't work. It doesn't create enough suction to pull milk from our goat, even if we only do one teat at a time. Now, this may be a problem unique to our goat, but I think the motor just isn't strong enough. I sent her an email telling her I'd like to send it back and requested a refund. Didn't hear from her for a few days. Then when I did hear from her, she said if she didn't get the first motor back soon (the one that doesn't work!) that she would charge me for it! I texted her and asked if she'd gotten my email. Took all week and a few more texts for her to say 'what email?' OMFG. So I texted her back requesting a refund, and have yet to hear from her. When I do, I will update this post. All in all, not recommended.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 5, 2016)

Greetings @Time Being Farm from the front range in Colorado  Welcome to BYH!


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 6, 2016)

Never heard of this Quick milker... have to check it out.

Sorry for your troubles.


----------



## Time Being Farm (Mar 14, 2016)

Update on my experience with Quik Milker. I texted the owner 8 times asking for a refund and explaining why. The motor just isn't strong enough to pull down milk on most goats. After telling her this morning that I would be keeping all the parts and leaving an honest review of her company, she finally texted me back. I told her that at this point I have no faith she will refund me. Since that text, no replies, yet again. Ugh.


----------



## Time Being Farm (Apr 6, 2016)

The woman who sells quick milker had my card information and she took another $45 out of my bank account. Highly recommend NOT doing business with this woman!


----------

